# Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (11. Mai 2009)

So hier mein 2. Thread zum wochenendlichen Angeln:

Neben den verwundeten Karpfen habe ich auch noch diese recht bunten Gesellen gefangen. Mich würde mal interessieren, was das nun eigentlich für Kollegen sind. Wurden natürlich alle wieder zurückgesetzt


----------



## angler4711 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Moin, Moin!


Ich würde sagen beides Goldfische.
Die ihrgend einer mal ausgewildert hat,
die schwarze Färbung kommt von der
Wasserqualität!


----------



## udoopn (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Giebel, Goldgiebel oder Goldfisch. Oder alles zusammen. 

Eine Karausche hat eine andere Schnauze. Ein Koi hätte Barteln.


----------



## Mikesch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde sagen beides Goldfische.
> ...


Ich sehe 3 verschiedene Fische. |wavey:



angler4711 schrieb:


> ...
> die schwarze Färbung kommt von der
> Wasserqualität!


Blödsinn, Goldfische sind fast immer "nicht reinerbig", d. h. die Farben variieren von Fisch zu Fisch und die Ursprungsfarben des Giebels kommen immer wieder durch.


----------



## Syntac (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> die schwarze Färbung kommt von der
> Wasserqualität!


 
Die Begründung hierzu würde mich interessieren, lass uns doch bitte nicht im Dunkeln tappen...


----------



## Lorenz (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Hi


angler4711 schrieb:


> Die ihrgend einer mal ausgewildert hat,
> die schwarze Färbung kommt von der
> Wasserqualität!


Bei einem seriösen Koihändler hier in der Stadt habe ich vor ein paar Wochen 10 Goldfische gekauft.Unter anderem einen komplett "schwarzen" (und 2 weiße)...

Mit welchen Wasserparametern hat die Färbung was zu tun?
Wasserhärte? GH oder KH?


----------



## duck_68 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Mööönsch, hab ihr noch nie was von Schwarz- und Weißwasser gehört..... daher die unterschiedliche Färbung|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

hm die bildquali is halt net so gut, aber bei dem oberen würd ich auf ne goldkarausche tippen bei den anderen auf goldfische (die vom giebel abstammen! u.a.)


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> 
> 
> Ich würde sagen beides Goldfische.
> ...



Na auf die Antwort bin ich auch gespannt |bigeyes welche Parameter |kopfkrat dafür verantwortlich sind #6


----------



## udoopn (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Brassen sind im Schwarzwasser wesentlich dunkler gefärbt. Ebenso Schuppenkarpfen und bestimmt auch Karauschen und Giebel. Auch Schleinen sind dunkler. Ich habe bei mir im Moorteich schon schon richtig dunkle Schleien gesehen.

Allerdings erklärt das nicht die Flecken.
Die Flecken sind bestimmt wegen Kreuzung mit nem Giebel. Oder einfach eine langsame Rückentwicklung. Evolutionstechnisch ist so eine Goldfärbung ja nicht grad ne gute Tarnfarbe. Durch natürliche Auslese dauert es vielleicht nur 10 Generationen und die Fische sind wieder wie Gott sie haben wollte. #h


----------



## BastiHessen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Wo kommen Brassen denn im Schwarzwasser vor?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



udoopn schrieb:


> Allerdings erklärt das nicht die Flecken.
> Die Flecken sind bestimmt wegen Kreuzung mit nem Giebel. Oder einfach eine langsame Rückentwicklung. Evolutionstechnisch ist so eine Goldfärbung ja nicht grad ne gute Tarnfarbe. Durch natürliche Auslese dauert es vielleicht nur 10 Generationen und die Fische sind wieder wie Gott sie haben wollte. #h


Guter Versuch, stimmt so aber nicht ganz...

Die Goldfärbung ist in rezessiven Genen verankert - d.h. jeder Fisch trägt diese Gene mit sich, aber noch lange nicht bei jedem Fisch kommen auch goldgefärbte Nachkommen zustande. 
Offenbar sind die Erbinformationen sogar noch in verschiedene Bereiche des Körpers unterteilt (hab ich irgendwann, irgendwo mal gelesen), weshalb dann auch so teilgefärbte Nachkommen entstehen.
Aber - bei jeder Paarung von goldgefärbten Eltern, kommen auch wieder einige normal-gefärbte Nachkommen raus. Und umgekehrt kann es auch bei normalgefärbten Elterntieren, immer mal vereinzelte goldgefärbte Nachkommen geben. Die Prozentzahl ist hierbei jedoch wesentlich geringer...

Die Teilfärbung der Goldfische oben, hat also nichts mit der Wasserfärbung zu tun. Hierbei handelt es sich tatsächlich um ganz gewöhnliche Nachkommen normaler Goldfische (wie der auf dem ersten Bild).
Und die oben gezeigten Fische sind vermutlich Giebel (_Carrassius auratus_) - vermutlich, weil goldgefärbte, echte Karauschen (wie auch Karauschen allgemein) doch eher selten sind im Vergleich zu Giebeln. Die Bilder geben das allerdings nicht restlos her. 
Um sicher zu gehen müsste man mal einen aufschneiden - denn *das sicherste Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist die schwarze Bauchhaut der Giebel!*

Übrigens gehören auch sämtliche Schleierschwänze, Shubrunkin und sonstige Goldfisch-Exoten zur Art _Carassius auratus_.


----------



## BastiHessen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Vollkommen meine Meinung @ FoolishFarmer

Zur unteren Ausführung: Während der Giebel (Carassius auratus gibelio) nah mit dem Goldfisch (Carassius auratus auratus), ist die Karausche (Carassius carassius) eine eigene Art der Gattung Carassius. Zumindest sah die Taxonomie früher so aus. Keine Ahnung ob sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Der aktuellsten Bestimmungsliteratur (Kottelat&Freyhof 2007) zufolge wird nach Carassius auratus (Goldfischartige, bzw. gold-braun bis bronze farbene), Carassius gibelio (gewöhnlicher Giebel, silber-braun gefärbt) und Carassius carassius (Karausche) unterschieden.
Außerdem wird angegeben, dass die Goldfischformen (26-31) i.d.R. etwas weniger Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie haben, als der echte Giebel (29-33).


----------



## BastiHessen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Alles klar. Danke Dir. Jetzt bin ich wieder ein Stück schlauer


----------



## Lorenz (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

@udoopn
Du hast natürlich recht! Der Lebensraum beeinflusst die Färbung (oder einfach nur den Grad der Ausprägung)!

Anfang des Jahres habe ich im Rhein einen Döbel gefangen der richtig silbrig war! Als ich ihn hakte dachte ich erst an einen Rapfen bzw. ich war fest davon überzeugt! Erst als ich ihn ziemlich nah am Ufer hatte hab ichs gemerkt...Aus anderen Gewässern die Döbel sind unter Umständen weitaus dunkler und gehen ins "bräunliche".


Bei Barschen merkt man auch Unterschiede!
Silbriger "Freiwasser-" und dunkler eventuell leicht *grünlicher* "Krautbarsch"...

Oder auch bei Brassen:
Silbrig am Po (Sandgrund) und bräunlich/goldfarben z.B. bei mir hier am Rheinaltarm.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Bei Barschen merkt man auch Unterschiede!
> Silbriger "Freiwasser-" und dunkler eventuell leicht *grünlicher* "Krautbarsch"...


Oder auch mal n Goldbarsch... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## BastiHessen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Der Barsch sieht nach ner amelanistischen Variante aus (Ohne Schwarzanteile).


----------



## schadstoff (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Vllt. ein Albino ?


----------



## BastiHessen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Definitiv kein Albino. Der hätte keine roten Flossen und keine gelbe Grundfärbung, sondern wäre wohl weiß mit weißen oder durchsichtigen Flossen und roten Augen. Zumindest echte Albinos. Ich tippe auf Amelanist. Wo ist denn das Bild her?@FoolishFarmer


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Nein,
das war ein 1A-Goldbarsch! Leider waren die Jungs dort keinerlei Publikumsverkehr gewöhnt, so dass ich nicht näher rangekommen bin.

Der hatte genauso rote Flossen und dunkle Querbinden wir seine Brüder - aber eindeutig goldfarbene Schuppen. Ist auf dem ersten Bild aufgrund der Bewegungsunschärfe nicht gut zu erkennen - erst auf dem zweiten Bild kann man die Querbänderung erahnen.
Vor paar Jahren gab´s mal ein Bild eines goldgefärbten Zanders in einer Angelzeitung... sind bis heute die beiden einzigen goldenen Kammschupper, die ich je gesehen habe.



Mit Albinismus hat die Goldfärbung indes nichts zu tun. Das sind zwei Paar Schuh...



EDIT: Das Bild stammt aus einem kleinen See bei Bremen.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Oder auch mal n Goldbarsch... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



:m:m:m


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

hmm ja aber wegen der färbung... das is immernoch son rätsel, ich hab goldfische im gartenteich, die ändern ihre farbe auch, bzw manche verlieren sie! ich denk das futter hat da auch einen gewissen einfluss, und das alter sicher auch (graue haare bim menschen, picmentflecken usw  ).
denn gerade bei bachforellen und lachsen hat man es ja nunmal häufig dass ein hoher anteil an schalentieren die fleischfarbe ändert, demnach kann es sicher auch so manch anderes änder. gibt ja angeblich extra futter das die goldfarbe von fischen unterstützt, kann aber auch nur geldhascherei sein!


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

... also soll jetzt nicht heißen dass der barsch durchs futter so golden geworden ist! frisst ja auch kaum nur goldfische


----------



## udoopn (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



BastiHessen schrieb:


> Wo kommen Brassen denn im Schwarzwasser vor?



Ja, also hier der Bach bei uns hat jedenfalls ziemlich dunkles Wasser und sicherlich auch ziemlich niedrigen PH Wert. Nennt sich auch Moorbach. Weiß gar nicht ob der nun wirklich vom Moor herkommt. Aber Wahrscheinilch. Und da leben auch Brassen drin die sehr dunkel sind.

Edit:
Hab grad gedacht das das vielleicht auch ein Giebel sein könnte....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



udoopn schrieb:


> Hab grad gedacht das das vielleicht auch ein Giebel sein könnte....


Nein.


----------



## angler4711 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Lag ich jetzt falsch?


;+


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Lag ich jetzt falsch?


Jup.  Ein Giebel ist der von Dir gezeigte Fisch gaaaanz sicher nicht... (zumal er mit über 50cm noch rekordverdächtig wäre).


----------



## angler4711 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



> Jup.  Ein Giebel ist der von Dir gezeigte Fisch gaaaanz sicher nicht... (zumal er mit über 50cm noch rekordverdächtig wäre).


 
Wieso Giebel????


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*



udoopn schrieb:


> Ja, also hier der Bach bei uns hat jedenfalls ziemlich dunkles Wasser und sicherlich auch ziemlich niedrigen PH Wert. Nennt sich auch Moorbach. Weiß gar nicht ob der nun wirklich vom Moor herkommt. Aber Wahrscheinilch. Und da leben auch Brassen drin die sehr dunkel sind.
> 
> Edit:
> *Hab grad gedacht das das vielleicht auch ein Giebel sein könnte....*


Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Du den Fisch auf dem Bild damit meintest?!?


----------



## angler4711 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Neh, Neh!

Ich meine



> angler4711
> Allrounder
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lustt (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

ein karpfen ist das keinesfalls. barteln fehlen. brachsen sind es auch nicht.
bleiben also goldfisch, giebel und karausche übrig.
wer von aussen unter einem giebel und einer karausche problemlos unterscheiden kann, vor dem verbeuge ich mich!!! da war doch mal was mit einem schwarzen bauchfell zur unterscheidung! erinnert ihr euch an die fischkunde? giebel haben ein schwarzes bauchfell!!!
die gelegenheit ist verpasst, also kann man da nichts sagen.

andererseits gibt es noch ein merkmal: die rückenflosse! diese ist bei der karausche etwas nach aussen gewölbt, beim giebel meist gerade. da sich jedoch giebel und karausche oft miteinender verpaaren, ist dies kein eindeutiges merkmal! die rückenflosse bei den genossen weiter oben ist meiner meinung nach gerade, wir können also im prinzip die karausche auschliessen, aber nicht zu 100 %!

zum dritten nehme ich an, dass keiner die schuppen an der mittellinie zählen kann.... das wäre noch ein merkmal zur unterscheidung zwischen giebel und karausche.

man kann also nur noch zwischen einerseits goldfisch und andererseits giebel unterscheiden!

da nun der goldfisch nichts anderes ist als eine zuchtform des giebels, denke ich dass die antwort eindeutig ist:

bei diesen fischen handelt es sich um goldgiebel bzw. goldfische


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Habe gestern noch mal 2 bessere Fotos gemacht:












Die weißen Flossenränder oder die schwarze Färbung sieht schon geil aus


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

also jetz würd ich eindeutig auf Goldgiebel bzw. eben Goldfisch setzen! die schuppengröße und -zahl (besonders an der seitenlinie) lassen mich zumindest dazu tendieren!
die rückenflosse lässt leider nicht viel verlauten :S


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Jop ... eindeutig Goldgiebel. Hab auch von allen mal die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie gezählt ... immer 29 oder 30.
Da hat also bei uns im Weiher mal ein Goldfischmännchen bei uns eine Giebelin besamt und nun ist der ganze Teich voller Goldgiebel  ... das Problem ist nur: Die gehören nicht in unseren Weiher! Allerdings wird auch kein Angler solch putzigen Viehchen eines auf die Rübe geben und die mitnehmen! Ich hatte ja schon Gewissensbisse, als ich am WE 2 Schleien entnommen habe :c ...

Naja ... so stehen unserem Weiher "Goldene Zeiten" bevor 

mfg


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

Ach übrigens schöne Grüße nach Schleiz ... da wohnt meine Oma und da werde ich bald mal wieder an der Bleiloch blinkern.
"Rennstadt" .. naja ... früher war wenigstens noch ordentlich was los 

Geiles Profil-Pic 

mfg


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Goldfisch, Goldkarausche, Koi, Goldgiebel ?*

 japp schöne grüße zurück!
naja rennen sind seit den letzten jahren mal wieder ein paar mehr, und die zuschauerzahlen nehmen auch langsam wieder zu! vorallem jetzt mit dem neuen streckenverlauf und der neuen start/Ziel- geraden!  naja is nen anderes thema das hier nicht hingehört...
aber bleiloch greife ich dieses jahr auch ma noch an. bin sonst immer an anderen gewässern!

grüße!


----------

